# ANBU Kakashi vs ANBU Itachi



## RedChidori (Mar 30, 2014)

The title sums it up .



VS



Location: The Forest of Death
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 8 meters away
Knowledge: None for both
Restrictions: Mangekyo Sharingan. Itachi doesn't have the Shisui crow or Izanami in his arsenal.
Additional Info: Both are at 100% and fully healthy with a full chakra reserve.

*Scenario 1*
Base Itachi vs Base Kakashi

*Scenario 2*
Itachi (Sharingan Activated) vs Kakashi (Sharingan Activated)

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 30, 2014)

Itachi probs, Kakashi's stamina sucks anything before part 2
But I need to know more of what they are capable of first. We only know Itachi was skilled in shuriken, genjutsu, and Katons. We only know Kakashi used a tanto, ninkens, and Raiton. Give Kakashi's his hyped arsenal and he probably stands more of a chance.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 30, 2014)

Is this their Anbu versions w/o current feats? 

Anbu Kakashi has no feat, but going with how a stronger Part 1 Kakashi hyped Anbu Itachi, Anbu Itachi should be the superior one.
Kakashi has trouble against Zabuza while Itachi trumps 3 elite Uchiha with Taijutsu alone, Sharingan only makes the gap larger when even Wave arc Kakashi collapses for using it a while.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 30, 2014)

^Zabuza would take a dump on those 3 Uchiha with his eyes closed.

Itachi has no feats while in Anbu, only hype. 

Kakashi, before entering Anbu, and before obtaining the Sharingan, was taking on a Jounin who had the capacity to manifest double-digit bunshins and leech through the ground.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it's extremely obvious that Anbu Itachi would win and it wouldn't even be close. The fact of the matter is Itachi's talent was far beyond Kakashi. Itachi, even with sickness holding him back, still reached Kakashi's current level, possibly even bit stronger, by the age of 21. So if we turn the clock back on both of them to their Anbu days Itachi should be far ahead of Kakashi. Supported by the fact that he made Anbu captain at 13 and was considered so skilled at that point, that top ninja like Hiruzen and Danzo thought he had a chance to solo the entire Uchiha-Clan.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

We don't have many feats to go on, but what we do have (especially in the way of hype) suggests that Itachi would win without much difficulty; Kakashi was still getting used to handling the strain of Sharingan on his non-Uchiha body, at this age.



DaVizWiz said:


> ^Zabuza would take a dump on those 3 Uchiha with his eyes closed.



Highly doubtful, considering they were the elites of the clan, and the clan itself was considered the strongest in the village. We don't really have any feats for them other than getting blitzed by Itachi, which is basically the same thing that would happen to Zabuza, anyway.



> Itachi has no feats while in Anbu, only hype.



At that age, he subdued Orochimaru with Genjutsu and cut his hand off.



> Kakashi, before entering Anbu, and before obtaining the Sharingan, was taking on a Jounin who had the capacity to manifest double-digit bunshins and leech through the ground.



Interesting double-standard, considering Anbu Itachi blitzed three Jonin with fully-developed Sharingan and put them in the dirt in a matter of seconds and you just summarily dismissed it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 30, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Itachi probs, Kakashi's stamina sucks anything before part 2



Itachi had appalling stamina, less than Kakashi in both parts. A kid Itachi probably has *even less* stamina than an adult Itachi had.... Adult Itachi had 2.5 out of 5.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 30, 2014)

> We don't have many feats to go on, but what we do have (especially in the way of hype) suggests that Itachi would win without much difficulty; Kakashi was still getting used to handling the strain of Sharingan on his non-Uchiha body, at this age.





> Highly doubtful, considering they were the elites of the clan, and the clan itself was considered the strongest in the village. We don't really have any feats for them other than getting blitzed by Itachi, which is basically the same thing that would happen to Zabuza, anyway.


The clan was not considered to be the strongest, not sure what you're reading. 

3-toma teenage Itachi probably would be defeated low difficulty by Zabuza. 



> At that age, he subdued Orochimaru with Genjutsu and cut his hand off.


Not anbu Itachi. 



> Interesting double-standard, considering Anbu Itachi blitzed three Jonin with fully-developed Sharingan and put them in the dirt in a matter of seconds and you just summarily dismissed it.


Are you suggesting featless, scrub-ass 2-toma ninja have a chance against a Jounin who leeches through the ground, summons 20+ bunshins and has pinpoint kunai accuracy?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd favor Itachi to win more times then not, he had a better portrayal then Anbu Kakashi and he seems more impressive.


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 30, 2014)

> Itachi had appalling stamina, less than Kakashi in both parts. A kid Itachi probably has even less stamina than an adult Itachi had.... Adult Itachi had 2.5 out of 5


Because of his sickness, which he had in part 1 and 2.
Healthy Itachi, aka ANBU Itachi has a hell a lot more stamina than part 1 Itachi.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 30, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Because of his sickness, which he had in part 1 and 2.
> Healthy Itachi, aka ANBU Itachi has a hell a lot more stamina than part 1 Itachi.



Speculation. 

His sickness only made him move a little slower and cough blood. If you have any manga page which states that his sickness impacted his chakra capacity, or that he had it in part 1, that would be great.

The only healthy Itachi with the most stamina is Edo Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> The clan was not considered to be the strongest, not sure what you're reading.



Godslug's reaction

Godslug's reaction

Godslug's reaction

Godslug's reaction

Godslug's reaction

There are other statements on this subject, but I'm not going to go through the entire manga and collect them all for you; this is adequate.



> 3-toma teenage Itachi probably would be defeated low-mid difficulty by Zabuza.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



> Not anbu Itachi.



That was within a year of the massacre, which Itachi perpetrated as a member of Anbu.



> Are you suggesting featless, scrub-ass 2-toma ninja have a chance against a Jounin who leeches through the ground and summons 20+ bunshins?



They had 3-tomoe Sharingan.

And judging by the fact that those Iwa fodder bitches couldn't even handle a "scrub-ass 2-tomoe ninja" like Obito, they would probably get their asses rocked by any *one* of the three 3-tomoe adult Uchiha Jonin that Itachi trashed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 30, 2014)

> Godslug's reaction
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


One quote is based on a time when there wasn't even a ninja village yet (Senju vs. Uchiha). 

The only other quote was from Itachi Uchiha, the dude who slaughtered the clan. 

Nothing you've presented proves they were considered the strongest clan. Senju clearly have proven otherwise, and the Uzumaki clan isn't too bad either (Nagato, Kushina, Karin, Ashura). 



> That was within a year of the massacre, which Itachi perpetrated as a member of Anbu.


Are you suggesting MS Itachi is anywhere near the power-level of 3-toma? LOL



> They had 3-tomoe Sharingan.


Trusting you on Uchiha matters is probably a bad idea. 



> And judging by the fact that those Iwa fodder bitches couldn't even handle a "scrub-ass 2-tomoe ninja" like Obito, they would probably get their asses rocked by any *one* of the three 3-tomoe adult Uchiha Jonin that Itachi trashed.


Obito probably had the greatest potential of any living Uchiha, he obtained MS at the earliest age in current manga with only one sharingan.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I think it's extremely obvious that Anbu Itachi would win and it wouldn't even be close. The fact of the matter is Itachi's talent was far beyond Kakashi. Itachi, even with sickness holding him back, still reached Kakashi's current level, possibly even bit stronger, by the age of 21. So if we turn the clock back on both of them to their Anbu days Itachi should be far ahead of Kakashi. Supported by the fact that he made Anbu captain at 13 and was considered so skilled at that point, that top ninja like Hiruzen and Danzo thought he had a chance to solo the entire Uchiha-Clan.



I really don't see how is that a good way to compare them. 
because there may be a power up that move them several tiers at one point, or their level may haven't be changed for some time....etc

Example, Naruto for 15 years, was okay, not all that powerful. However, with part 2, he is jumping tiers with one power up each time. Obito also was weak for sevel years, however, the moment he activated the MS, he was soloing ANBU and Jonin by himself, and no one of them could even touch him!

Itachi's level could very much be as any normal jonin/ANBU, but when he activated his MS
he also became tiers above what he was.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> One quote is based on a time when there wasn't even a ninja village yet (Senju vs. Uchiha).



The villages are groups of specific clans.

The clans still existed before the villages did, and the Uchiha were considered the strongest among them (next to the Senju).



> The only other quote was from Itachi Uchiha, the dude who slaughtered the clan.



And that discredits him...how, exactly?



> Nothing you've presented proves they were considered the strongest clan.



Except that everything I've presented proves they were considered the strongest clan, or at least tied for the position with their Senju rivals.



> Senju clearly have proven otherwise, and the Uzumaki clan isn't too bad either (Nagato, Kushina, Karin, Ashura).



We know next to nothing about the Uzumaki clan outside of a handful of exceptional members...and Karin.

The Senju were the ones going toe-to-toe with the Uchiha, not them.



> Are you suggesting MS Itachi is anywhere near the power-level of 3-toma? LOL



Not sure if being sarcastic or just stupid.



> Trusting you on Uchiha matters is probably a bad idea.



Link removed

Itachi is my favorite character; it would be absurd to not trust me when it comes to the hard objective facts of the Uchiha clan.



> Obito probably had the greatest potential of any living Uchiha,



Lel.

No.

He had less potential than Sasuke and Itachi, let alone Madara. And none of their talent.



> he obtained MS at the earliest age in current manga with only one sharingan.



Obito was like 14 when he awakened MS.

Itachi was 12.

MS has nothing to do with skill or potential, anyway.



EDIT: Between this post and the last one, I must've had to hard-crash my computer like six times. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 30, 2014)

Wiz, Gaiden Obito was a scrub. That's like a fact. He defined scrubness.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

Gaiden Obito wasn't even a scrub. He was like the Uchiha equivalent of a shoeshine boy.


----------



## RedChidori (Mar 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Gaiden Obito wasn't even a scrub. He was like the Uchiha equivalent of a shoeshine boy.



Not to mention a water-boy for the Uchiha .


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 30, 2014)

> The villages are groups of specific clans.


There was no Konoha during the time that quote was indicating. 



> The clans still existed before the villages did, and the Uchiha were considered the strongest among them (next to the Senju).


Indeed, but that was well before the time those 3 "elite" Uchiha fought Itachi. 



> Except that everything I've presented proves they were considered the strongest clan, or at least tied for the position with their Senju rivals.


Basic logic dictates the Uzumaki and Senju were the strongest, as they produced the two most powerful individual shinobi. 



> We know next to nothing about the Uzumaki clan outside of a handful of exceptional members...and Karin.


We know it's members consist of Nagato, Ashura's reincarnation, and Kushina. We know Minato's powers come from the techniques of that clan, we know their seal techniques were the most powerful- and to be honest- advanced sealing is a top-tier technique. 



> The Senju were the ones going toe-to-toe with the Uchiha, not them.


The Senju and Uzumaki were affiliates. 



> Link removed
> 
> Itachi is my favorite character; it would be absurd to not trust me when it comes to the hard objective facts of the Uchiha clan.


Indeed, and you wank him accordingly. 





> Lel.
> 
> No.
> 
> He had less potential than Sasuke and Itachi, let alone Madara. And none of their talent.


Obito was warping shuriken the size of Gyuki's tails out of his eyeball, and amassing katons on par with Madara. 

If he had both of his MS eyes, and obtained EMS, he would easily be the most powerful Uchiha. 



> Obito was like 14 when he awakened MS.
> 
> Itachi was 12.
> 
> MS has nothing to do with skill or potential, anyway.


Itachi was 13. 

And again, Obito awakened his MS with only one Sharingan.

MS has everything to do with skill and potential. The sharingan came from Indra, who had an innate "battle sense" and was born with the ability to do everything by himself. If it wasn't already obvious, every elite Uchiha has this "battle sense" and individually stands out among their peers. That is what makes them Uchiha. 

If Obito isn't "skilled" or "talented", who the fuck in the manga is? The dude remote controlled GM + Edo Jin paths with a Rinnegan that isn't his while fighting himself, mastered precise dimensional travel (intangibility), Mokuton and Izanagi, controlled Kurama like a fucking puppet from kilometers away, became a perfect Jinchurki of the Juubi and casually stuck half of the 9 tailed beast into Naruto. This guy shits out talent and eats power.

This, of course, with only one MS and complete Rinnegan restriction (author didn't allow him to use a single path canonically).


----------



## Turrin (Mar 30, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I really don't see how is that a good way to compare them.
> because there may be a power up that move them several tiers at one point, or their level may haven't be changed for some time....etc
> 
> Example, Naruto for 15 years, was okay, not all that powerful. However, with part 2, he is jumping tiers with one power up each time. Obito also was weak for sevel years, however, the moment he activated the MS, he was soloing ANBU and Jonin by himself, and no one of them could even touch him!
> ...


Naruto and Obito are kind of poor examples because they weren't talent.ed Blessed with innate abilities and worked hard to train, sure, but they weren't ridiculous geniuses. Itachi was a ridiculous genius, and we have evidence that his genius is consistent throughout his progression [or aging]:


Teacher: The honor is mine. Itachi was the most gifted student I ever had the pleasure to mentor...I've never seen such a remarkable student. We barely had to teach him anything at all.

DB II, "By the age of seven, he graduated Ninja Academy at the top of his class. By 13, he became the captain of ANBU. It is hard to name all his achievements.

DBII, " Itachi, who by the age of eight achieves the Sharingan, awakens this legendary ability, the Mangkeyou, which only a few done in the past."


Statements such as these leave little doubt that his growth rate was astronomical even before Mangekyo Sharingan.

Additionally one has to consider that Itachi did get the better of a Sannin Orochimaru without Mangekyo-Sharingan and while Orochimaru was weaker back then [as he'd laugh off that injury otherwise], that is still an incredibly impressive feat that supports Itachi's incredible growth rate further.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> There was no Konoha during the time that quote was indicating.



Everything that ultimately constituted Konoha existed at that time, and then some, and the Uchiha were considered the biggest kids on the block next to the Senju.



> Indeed, but that was well before the time those 3 "elite" Uchiha fought Itachi.



Kakashi thought they were all elites, too. People were constantly riding Sasuke's dick throughout part 1 and challenging him to fights because he was an Uchiha. Sasuke himself wouldn't shut up about it.

Even those databooks you love so much are nothing but huge Uchiha wank manuals written by Kishi.



> Basic logic dictates the Uzumaki and Senju were the strongest, as they produced the two most powerful individual shinobi.



That's like saying Germany is the most evil because they produced Hitler.

One or two extreme examples don't reflect the overall quality of a group. What you're suggesting is basically how racism works.



> We know it's members consist of Nagato, Ashura's reincarnation, and Kushina. We know Minato's powers come from the techniques of that clan, we know their seal techniques were the most powerful- and to be honest- advanced sealing is a top-tier technique.



Yeah, outside of a handful of members in the clan's entire history that were pretty special, we know virtually nothing about them. What we do know is that Uchiha and Senju were considered the strongest.



> The Senju and Uzumaki were affiliates.



They were related. Somehow. That isn't relevant at all, though.



> Indeed, and you wank him accordingly.



That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me. :ignoramus



> Obito was warping shuriken the size of Gyuki's tails out of his eyeball, and amassing katons on par with Madara.



He has Hashirama DNA in half of his body and was trained by Madara personally...



> If he had both of his MS eyes, and obtained EMS, he would easily be the most powerful Uchiha.



EMS requires somebody else's eyes and Obito doesn't have any known compatible donors.



> Itachi was 13.



The exact age isn't really clear, but 12 or 13 generally speaking, yeah. Obito was that age during the Gaiden and about a year older by the time Rin died.



> And again, Obito awakened his MS with only one Sharingan.



So? He didn't control that; he had one eye and then he watched Kakashi skewer his crush.



> MS has everything to do with skill and potential.



You have Sharingan and your best friend dies. MS.



> The sharingan came from Indra, who had an innate "battle sense" and was born with the ability to do everything by himself. If it wasn't already obvious, every elite Uchiha has this "battle sense" and individually stands out among their peers. That is what makes them Uchiha.



Yet three top-ranking Jonins with 3-tomoe Sharingan would be trashed by guys who lost to 12-year-old Kakashi and a newly-awakened 2-tomoe Chuunin Obito. Funny.



> If Obito isn't "skilled" or "talented", who the fuck in the manga is? The dude remote controlled GM + Edo Jin paths with a Rinnegan that isn't his while fighting himself, mastered precise dimensional travel (intangibility), Mokuton and Izanagi, controlled Kurama like a fucking puppet from kilometers away, became a perfect Jinchurki of the Juubi and casually stuck half of the 9 tailed beast into Naruto. This guy shits out talent and eats power.



That was all done by Obito in his late twenties, after he had been fused with a Zetsu, trained by Madara, and basically handed the Gedo Mazo.

Sasuke is 16 and already on-track to surpassing Madara. THAT'S talent. Itachi never even pursued power and look how ridiculously strong he was; at age 12/13, he was making a Sannin look like shit.



> This, of course, with only one MS and complete Rinnegan restriction (author didn't allow him to use a single path canonically).



Maybe because Obito didn't have the talent or skill to learn its Jutsu.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Speculation.
> 
> His sickness only made him move a little slower and cough blood. If you have any manga page which states that his sickness impacted his chakra capacity, or that he had it in part 1, that would be great.
> 
> The only healthy Itachi with the most stamina is Edo Itachi.



Yeah, I don't see how his sickness restricted or drained his Chakra.

OT: I don't know about this match up, don't know much about Kakashi properly apart from filler which I haven't even watched.


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> He has Hashirama DNA in half of his body and was trained by Madara personally...


What does having Hashi DNA have to do with Viz's statement? 

Your comment concerning being trained by Mads actually supports the stance that Obito was talented and skilled. I won't even bother pulling up the scan where Obito had already excelled with Mokuton never having used in before which prompts Zetsu to comment that _that _was why Mads choose him. 




Nikushimi said:


> EMS requires somebody else's eyes and Obito doesn't have any known compatible donors.


Again, this is, I imagine, Viz's point. There's a reason Obito was never allowed to obtain EMS; although this kind of thing applies to other characters as well.




Nikushimi said:


> You have Sharingan and your best friend dies. MS.


Don't think he's refering to how it's obtained, but rather the possibilities it grants. 



Nikushimi said:


> That was all done by Obito in his late twenties, after he had been fused with a Zetsu, trained by Madara, and basically handed the Gedo Mazo.


Obito was fodderizing jonin and controlling Karuma at like 14 or whatever.

Also you seem to have the misconception that having a great teacher will magically make up for any intelligence/skill/talent gap, which isn't the case. Actually, given what we know about Mads and the perfectionist he is, it's much safer to assume he was something of a strict teacher and not interested in any hand holding (after all, given his current predicament he didn't exactly have oodles of time on his hands).  



Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke is 16 and already on-track to surpassing Madara.


So Sasuke > Itachi in terms of talent and skill? That's good to know. Naruto too I suppose. 



Nikushimi said:


> THAT'S talent. Itachi never even pursued power and look how ridiculously strong he was; at age 12/13, he was making a Sannin look like shit.


MS, Yata Mirror, Sword of Totsuka.



Nikushimi said:


> Maybe because Obito didn't have the talent or skill to learn its Jutsu.


Mads told us he was going to teach Obito all those things and Obito even displayed the ability canonically to use the Paths and RT which theoretically would be the most difficult to master.

There's really no reason Obito can't use them other than the author didn't want him to be able to, for plot reasons.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 31, 2014)

The Format said:


> What does having Hashi DNA have to do with Viz's statement?



Hashi DNA is Plot Juice; it makes everything better, makes hair hold 2x longer, and has 0 calories.

Plus, without it, Obito would've never been able to learn Izanagi, and would've died in Konan's giant paper vagina. This is totally ignoring the fact that he would've never survived that boulder in the Gaiden if Madara hadn't patched him up with the Zetsu parts.



> Your comment concerning being trained by Mads actually supports the stance that Obito was talented and skilled. I won't even bother pulling up the scan where Obito had already excelled with Mokuton never having used in before which prompts Zetsu to comment that _that _was why Mads choose him.



Madara was a dying old geezer and Obito was a desperate loser Uchiha looking for meaning in his shattered life; they went together like a dick and a condom.

Obito was the condom.



> Again, this is, I imagine, Viz's point. There's a reason Obito was never allowed to obtain EMS; although this kind of thing applies to other characters as well.



I thought we were talking about natural potential? EMS requires somebody else's eyes, so that's out of the question.

If we're including EMS, then Itachi solos. 



> Don't think he's refering to how it's obtained, but rather the possibilities it grants.



I was referring to how it's obtained. Given the context, it doesn't seem like he meant otherwise.



> Obito was fodderizing jonin and controlling Karuma at like 14 or whatever.



Itachi was fodderizing Jonin at a younger age than that and never got a chance to show if he could control the Kyuubi or not, but it's stated that MS is the key to that power and Itachi has that.



> Also you seem to have the misconception that having a great teacher will magically make up for any intelligence/skill/talent gap, which isn't the case. Actually, given what we know about Mads and the perfectionist he is, it's much safer to assume he was something of a strict teacher and not interested in any hand holding (after all, given his current predicament he didn't exactly have oodles of time on his hands).



Who knows?

The point is, Obito had a lot of advantages and that's why he turned out strong. But natural talent wasn't one of them. He was like Naruto, that way.



> So Sasuke > Itachi in terms of talent and skill? That's good to know. Naruto too I suppose.



Itachi was more naturally talented than Sasuke but Sasuke had greater potential. That's pretty obvious.

Naruto, like Obito, has no natural talent, though he does have a lot of advantages he was born with (e.g., his Uzumaki genetics and the Kyuubi). They both surpassed Itachi through training and experience. Well, I guess in Sasuke's case it can be argued that he surpassed Itachi by taking Itachi's eyes because Itachi threw their duel for him. Whatever.



> MS, Yata Mirror, Sword of Totsuka.



Itachi's talents neither started nor ended with the Mangekyou Sharingan.



> Mads told us he was going to teach Obito all those things and Obito even displayed the ability canonically to use the Paths and RT which theoretically would be the most difficult to master.
> 
> There's really no reason Obito can't use them other than the author didn't want him to be able to, for plot reasons.



Maybe. Again, who knows?

In any case, this is straying further from the original topic of natural talent than I would have liked.


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 31, 2014)

@Nikushimi

Since your post is basically one fallacy after another I'm going to assume you're trolling and leave it at that.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah being terminally ill doesn't give you less stamina, notice how Kimimaro was running laps everyday? NBD being fine as usual.

Itachi wins quite clearly. At this point his sickness didn't seem to hinder him that such, Kakashi still has severe stamina issues with his Sharingan. He has more feats, more hype and more author love.


----------



## crisler (Mar 31, 2014)

Look at kakashi vs Itachi in part1 and read carefully what kakashi says.

Just to give you a hint, kakashi didn't know itachi had ms prior to itachi actually using it, and still kakashis' attitude implies he was nowhere close.

Oh, and....this is kakashi who probably didn't know itachi was powerful than oro, cuz some 'words' from oro literally made kakashi shit in his pants.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 31, 2014)

We saw P1 Kakashi's(who should be noticeably stronger than his ANBU self or at worst comparable if his out-of-shape-ness was that bad) reaction to Orochimaru. And we saw basically ANBU Itachi fighting off same Orochimaru. Normal fight isn't worth debating imo. Sharingan-off fight is interesting on the other hand - with Kakashi having better ninjutsu arsenal and possibly taijutsu(Gai's training partner) / Itachi being faster with superior weapon-skills. 

Still too much speculations but I think that Itachi was/is too Sharingan-reliant(at that point at least). Kakashi relies on it too but he only loses Chidori/Raikiri. Leaving large ninjutsu arsenal(starting to get world-wide rep at that point) with Rasengan, Doton, summons and generic Raiton stuff. Itachi losing Sharingan genjutsu hurts him a lot more than losing Raikiri. So imo without Sharingan I see ANBU Kakashi being slightly superior(especially if he gets normal eye removing blind spot and chakra drain).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 31, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> We don't have many feats to go on, but what we do have (especially in the way of hype) suggests that Itachi would win without much difficulty; Kakashi was still getting used to handling the strain of Sharingan on his non-Uchiha body, at this age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Covers up everything pretty well.

Going by hype and feats Itachi should take this comfortably.

edit: 

And you know it is a stomp if Turrin is defending Itachi.


----------



## Vice (Mar 31, 2014)

I like how fodder is fodder unless Itachi beats them.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 31, 2014)

Why the fuck are people talking about beating fodder? This is a useless match. Itachi is featless, that fight could've take a second or hours. It was fucking offpaneled people. Kakashi beat characters in taijutsu without the sharingan. He blitzed 18 shadow clones, hell in one panel he takes out 3 with chidori and they are all a good distance from each other, as noted by the poof. Show me where Itachi has a better speed feat, or any feat.


----------



## Antos (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to go with the guy who could move fast enough to blitz 3 Uchihas with 3 fully matured Sharingan who was also hyped by the hokage.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh and Munboy, The only time Itachi ever coughed up blood was after or during the use of Susanoo, so coughing up blood can't be attributed to his illness...from what I can tell he wasn't sick just weak.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 31, 2014)

Neither of them have any feats. Locking for now.


----------

